# utilizing electrical/mechanical room for office space



## cheyer (Mar 5, 2010)

I have an existing hotel that is using the electrical/mechanical room as office space.

I have addressed the obvious electrical concerns (open j-boxes, etc.), clearance issues, and have involved the building department due to the new furnaces for the HVAC being in there, and possibly other permitting issues......if you have encountered similar situations, what have you required or not allowed? I could not find, thus far, any code language to not allow them to do so. The hotel is sprinkled and does have a f/a system.

Thanks.


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 5, 2010)

Re: utilizing electrical/mechanical room for office space

Is it a full time office or just a space for the building engineer?


----------



## cheyer (Mar 5, 2010)

Re: utilizing electrical/mechanical room for office space

CD,

full time office...2-3 office people


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 5, 2010)

Re: utilizing electrical/mechanical room for office space

Wow, what did they do to get on the General Manager's bad side.  From a code standpoint, does the space have ventilation as required for an office space?   Depening upon how the building was designed, there probably is not a required fire resistive separation between an office space and a mechanical room.


----------



## cda (Mar 5, 2010)

Re: utilizing electrical/mechanical room for office space

I keep going back to an electrical or mechanical room now a days does not look like one when the codes were first developed!!!!!!!!!!!

so do the codes some how need to be updated!!!

is one or two circuit breaker panels in a room an electrical room????


----------



## hlfireinspector (Mar 7, 2010)

Re: utilizing electrical/mechanical room for office space

315.2.3 Equipment rooms. Combustible material shall not

be stored in boiler rooms, mechanical rooms or electrical

equipment rooms.


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: utilizing electrical/mechanical room for office space

I guess the question is.... what drives the area required to be clear of combustibles when you have a large equipment room? or have an office space with HVAC, Electrical equipment in it?


----------



## hlfireinspector (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: utilizing electrical/mechanical room for office space

315.2 Storage in buildings. Storage of combustible materials

in buildings shall be orderly. Storage shall be separated from

heaters or heating devices by distance or shielding so that ignition

cannot occur.

INCIDENTAL USE AREAS

ROOM OR AREA

SEPARATION AND/OR

PROTECTION

Furnace room where any piece of

equipment is over 400,000 Btu

per hour input

1 hour or provide automatic

fire-extinguishing system


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: utilizing electrical/mechanical room for office space

MECHANICAL EQUIPMENT/APPLIANCE ROOM. A room or space in which nonfuel-fired mechanical

equipment and appliances are located.

FURNACE ROOM. A room primarily utilized for the installation of fuel-burning, space-heating and water-heating appliances other than boilers (see also “Boiler room”)

Can't find a definition for electrical room or electrical equipment


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: utilizing electrical/mechanical room for office space

There is a VAV box above my desk (no ceiling).  Does that make my office a "mechanical room"?


----------



## cda (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: utilizing electrical/mechanical room for office space

Coug Dad

I think if your office is like mine it is an "O" occupancy

Outhouse, and needs hazardous location electrical for the light


----------



## JBI (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: utilizing electrical/mechanical room for office space

OCCUPIABLE SPACE. A room or enclosed space _designed for human occupancy_ in which individuals congregate for amusement, educational or similar purposes or _in which occupants are engaged at labor_, and which is _equipped with means of egress and light and ventilation facilities meeting the requirements of this code_.

The part I get stuck on is 'designed for human occupancy'. Is the equipment room really designed for human occupancy? Also, the BTU ratings on the equipment may limit what can or cannot go into the space...


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: utilizing electrical/mechanical room for office space

mtlogcabin,

From the `08 NEC,  Ch. 2 - Definitions: *"Equipment.  A general term, including material,*

*fittings, devices, appliances, luminaires, apparatus, machinery and the like used as a*

*part, or in connection with, and electrical installation."*

.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: utilizing electrical/mechanical room for office space

Following Coug Dad my office has a small refrigerator (appliance) and 2 luminares so am I in an electrical room :?:  :lol:

It really is fun to enforce something that you know when you see it but there is no clear code lanquage to describe it :?


----------



## JBI (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: utilizing electrical/mechanical room for office space

mtlog - That's why we have:

201.4 Terms not defined.

Where terms are not defined through the methods authorized by this section, such terms shall have ordinarily accepted meanings such as the context implies.


----------



## beach (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: utilizing electrical/mechanical room for office space

Table 1004.1.1 "Accessory storage areas, mechanical equipment room" = 300 gross floor area in sq. ft. per occupant"


----------



## cheyer (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: utilizing electrical/mechanical room for office space

Thanks for the replies so far.......still working on this..


----------

